
10 (or so) of the worst passwords exposed by the LinkedIn hack - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/06/10-or-so-of-the-worst-passwords-exposed-by-the-linkedin-hack/
======
tomfakes
Since LinkedIn didn't lock my account yesterday, I assumed my password was not
leaked. However, LeakedIn has my password marked as 'leaked' but not yet
cracked.

Is LinkedIn really on top of this as they say they are?

~~~
jaredsohn
Perhaps somebody else uses the same password as you and they got cracked.

